# Jibing a J/22



## jjohnstone (Aug 22, 2002)

See this link for an amusing set of photos depicting one way to jibe your spinnaker http://austinyachtclub.net/scoring/How%20to%20Jibe%20a%20J22.pdf


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks familiar, we've all done it at least once...but hey, he eventually got the jibe done, boat in front of him hasn't jibed and doesn't seem to be getting much use out of his kite.


----------

